# Microphone Doesn't Work on XP SP3



## 11clock (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm trying to get my microphone to work on my Mac Mini that's running Windows XP via Boot Camp. I've been trying to follow tutorials I found on Google, but I'm always hitting brick walls. Here is my attempt to follow what most of the tutorials said.

I plug in my microphone into the pink microphone slot and get this notice.










I open up the volume control, click options, then click properties.










Now here is where I run into issues. The tutorial tells me to select 'Recording,' but it doesn't let me. I noticed that I have my audio output selected, so I switched it to my audio input.










Now the tutorial tells me to make sure 'Microphone' is checked, but I don't see that anywhere. I don't know what to do next; my microphone still can't record anything. Can someone help me?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Moved thread to Mac forum for better results.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Well, being it's running XP, it needs to be in Windows, not Mac forums. But I happen to know what the problem is, it's a line in port, not a mic port, so your typical mics will not work. The best thing is to get a USB mic.


----------

